# Asus p8p67 turbo mode causes multi POST



## jasonlee91 (Dec 3, 2006)

So my Mother board has an auto oc tuner called turbo mode
Right now that's the easiest way for me to get the full 1600 of my dimm
The only thing is though ever since I changed the tuner to turbo, it multi posts before turning on
It posts about 2-3 times before finally turning on
Is this dangerous?


----------

